# Pics of the MH



## kirkie (Feb 13, 2016)

1997 Fiat Ducato Former Library Bus, with 2011 Luna Interior, solar and air suspension.


----------



## invalid (Feb 13, 2016)

Really nice job, you can be proud of what you’ve done.


----------



## The laird (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice one mate well done now get oot there n enjoy


----------



## n brown (Feb 13, 2016)

nice van, nice job ! nice and roomy too


----------



## jeanette (Feb 13, 2016)

Lovely van and nice and roomy :camper:


----------



## Wully (Feb 13, 2016)

Very dapper . Looks really professional like the leather and end bog..


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2016)

Fantastic well done you now have some fun.:camper:


----------



## marymary (Feb 13, 2016)

beautiful conversion, very impressed, enjoy!! :dance:


----------



## Rong (Feb 13, 2016)

Very nice :drive::have fun:


----------



## maingate (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice job mate.

I have the same Alko chassis on a factory built Burstner. Your interior looks more user friendly than mine. The only downside would be a little less storage which is not a bad thing really. More storage space just means more junk to carry.


----------



## Discokegs (Feb 13, 2016)

Great work!!


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 13, 2016)

That looks great, I would love to see step by step photos of the build and costings, I'll bet you are really proud of that


----------



## karlpe (Feb 13, 2016)

Very very nice conversion, superb work.

Enjoy.


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 13, 2016)

That looks great, and using a modern reclaimed interior really looks the DB's The only crititism I would have is the kitchen roll holder looks empty. 

I guess you picked up the interior for a good price, you must have a good van at a good price, to be proud of.


----------



## F4K EM (Feb 13, 2016)

Only one criticism, you didn't put any bookshelves in.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 13, 2016)

Brilliant job.


----------



## Debs (Feb 14, 2016)

Proves what I believe, the best motorhomes don't come out of a factory.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 14, 2016)

Great conversation, plenty of space and the blue exterior adds style.


----------



## i0mark0i (Feb 18, 2016)

*Weymouth 26\12\2015*

Here we are Weymouth Boxing day


----------

